# Churchs in Salvador Bahia



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

In a popular saying, Salvador, the Brazil's first capital, has one church for each day of the year, there is some ones:


- Basílica de Nosso Senhor do Bonfim (1745/1772)



- Nossa Senhora da Conceição da Praia (1549/1765)



- Catedral Basílica (1657/1672)





- São Bento (1581)



- Convento de São Francisco (1587/1752)



- Ordem Terceira de São Francisco (1703)



- Nossa Senhora da Piedade (1809)



- Santo Antônio da Barra (1560)


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Marvellous architecture!


----------

